# (UML) Diagramm für SPS



## fun4you1974 (5 November 2006)

Hallo, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Diagramm, mit dem sich die Softwarestruktur + Datenaustausch zwischen Objekten eines SPS Programms ( Objektorientiert ) am besten darstellen lässt. Hat jemad einen Tip für mich?? 

MfG
fun4you


----------



## Kurt (6 November 2006)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7401


----------

